# Update



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well not yet but hopeful this week. Here is a tease of one of several new models that I'm working on.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice!

Needs those solid black hands you put on Stuarts latest watch..... :bag:


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Mmmm shiny 

Looking forward to seeing what the rest looks like!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Nice!
> 
> Needs those solid black hands you put on Stuarts latest watch..... :bag:


i agree - you need the contrast to make it clear to read


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Yep, black hands deffo!!


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok, newbie here... so don't burn me at the stake yet... Black Sword hands would be Magnificent ... like the ones in the Omeag Seamaster range only making a comment Love the Dial !! :thumbup:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

julioa007 said:


> Ok, newbie here... so don't burn me at the stake yet... Black Sword hands would be Magnificent ... like the ones in the Omeag Seamaster range only making a comment Love the Dial !! :thumbup:


yep, total agreement there  black sword hands would be awesome


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Looking forward to this and the rlt65. I agree that solid black hands on the full lume dial would be awesome.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here is the rest of it :


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Roy said:


> Here is the rest of it :


Price? Movement? Size? And I agree the Sword hands would finish it perfectly!


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

Roy has been really busy of late,hasn't he? I like RLT 66. I wonder if Roy could do it with an orange dial?


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Magnificent.... sword hands would take it to perfect..... any more details Roy?.... I smell a queue forming....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

UGfan said:


> Roy has been really busy of late,hasn't he? I like RLT 66. I wonder if Roy could do it with an orange dial?


Yes can do, let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Roy said:


> Here is the rest of it :


Very nice. A very trivial (and humble) suggestion, perhaps use baton hands to echo the odd hour markers ... and a sweep second hand with a more overt ball. Something about this watch makes me think the minimalist clarity of a railway or pilot's watch. Of course, I'm a novice, pointing something out to the master. :blush:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

David Spalding said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the rest of it :
> ...


I agree with that comparason with the railway watch. I like the size of this watch and the fact that it is minimalist. That and the full lume dial makes it perfect for those of us who need a watch that can be easily read in all conditions.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok, you wanted sword hands, here they are.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Roy said:


> Ok, you wanted sword hands, here they are.


And order placed! Thanks Roy

Three watches bought in the last three days. she is going to kill me!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That looks great!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not bad at all Roy :thumbsup:

BTW What next, as it's about time you finally got around to making the RLT Earlybird if you ask me :wink1:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The sword hands suit it a lot better, imo. Nice work Roy.:wink1:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Roy said:


> Ok, you wanted sword hands, here they are.


That is nice!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Not bad at all Roy :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW What next, as it's about time you finally got around to making the RLT Earlybird if you ask me :wink1:


forgot about that!!!! now that would be cool


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Not bad at all Roy :thumbsup:
> ...


I think it would, and it's been talked about for years too so I reckon it's got to to be next









Here's a picture of Rich's (raythorne) for anyone that hasn't seen one before


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


that looks awesome....how many variants is there phil?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just the one, so easy for Roy to get right


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Here's a picture of Rich's (raythorne) for anyone that hasn't seen one before


I sooo nearly bought an O&W Early Bird about 6-7 years ago...wish I had...such a nice watch.

Anyone remember the photo of one with a worm on it?...an entry in one of the The Watch Forum Photo Competitions. Classic! :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a picture of Rich's (raythorne) for anyone that hasn't seen one before
> ...


Yes - it was Mike's :yes:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Next time you have a batch of Quartz'ys under construction Roy, how about one using something like the "EasyReader" font? (Slightly Italic 1 2 3 )


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Love the look of that 24 hour eary bird it gets my vote.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

robert75 said:


> Love the look of that 24 hour eary bird it gets my vote.


Good that at least makes 4 of us.... so if anybody else wants an RLT Earlybird, please post below a reply in this thread and we can get Roy on the case finally


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

PhilM said:


> Good that at least makes 4 of us.... so if anybody else wants an RLT Earlybird, please post below a reply in this thread and we can get Roy on the case finally


Me.

Roy - Get on it or I'll turn the server off!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

KrispyDK said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Good that at least makes 4 of us.... so if anybody else wants an RLT Earlybird, please post below a reply in this thread and we can get Roy on the case finally
> ...


Perhaps an "Occupy" Protest may be in order


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Me to although not with steel brace....just a nato


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Keep em coming :rltb:


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Those hands look fantastic, im in (subject to price h34r


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

So Roy, what do you reckon, can we start on this at last


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

RLT67 with sword hands would the dial fit the birthday watch??????????

Tom


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Chalk me up for one, or two, as one would make a nice gift for my Son.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

PhilM said:


> robert75 said:
> 
> 
> > Love the look of that 24 hour eary bird it gets my vote.
> ...


+1


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

More than very interested


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Roy are you reading this, looks like you better get your thinking hat on for this one :big_boss:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Look what just arrived










sorry for the really poor photo - my wife confiscated the watch for Santa to deliver it

Thanks Roy


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Awesome. Looks like she grabbed it mid-click!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PhilM said:


> So Roy, what do you reckon, can we start on this at last


after the 25th anniversary, I promise I'll look into it.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Roy said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > So Roy, what do you reckon, can we start on this at last
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

Roy said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > So Roy, what do you reckon, can we start on this at last
> ...


25th anniversary? You planning something for us?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Roy said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > So Roy, what do you reckon, can we start on this at last
> ...


Good man, I'm glad your up for it :thumbsup:


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

That's a "me too" for the early bird clone. As close as is legally possible to the original if you please, as it's that look that makes it desirable.

Don't often post of late, but. Could not resist the opportunity of a real RLT classic.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ESL said:


> That's a "me too" for the early bird clone. As close as is legally possible to the original if you please, as it's that look that makes it desirable.
> 
> Don't often post of late, but. Could not resist the opportunity of a real RLT classic.


same ehere....would love one of those.....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

See Roy, the list is building :yes:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

ESL said:


> That's a "me too" for the early bird clone. As close as is legally possible to the original if you please, as it's that look that makes it desirable.
> 
> Don't often post of late, but. Could not resist the opportunity of a real RLT classic.


Me too


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Me too providing it's c40mm (and a steel bracelet )


----------

